# Stuck on Lightroom 6



## fotofundi (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm an average mediocre amateur photographer and cannot justify a monthly subscription, so am stuck on Lightroom 6 (and that's cost me a lot over the years).

Hey, it's still a great programme, but before spending my pension on another book - i.e "Lightroom CC - edit like a Pro" I'd like to know if it is REALLY going to be worthwhile - am I REALLY going to be able to use LR 6, or has LR CC gone so far beyond this that half the features needed to "Edit like a Pro" are simply not there?
I'm sure I'm not the only one who is not interested in a subscription service; there must be thousands like me who object to inflating Adobe profits and their cavalier abandonment of the stand-alone programme, but that's corporate America today.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 22, 2018)

If you cannot justify a monthly subscription, then the book about Lightroom CC is not for you. Lightroom CC is the new cloud-based version of Lightroom, available only through subscription.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 22, 2018)

There are also thousands that think the plan is the best thing that ever happened.   

Well your point about corporate America is correct but you should add the globe. There is only one reason to own a business and that is to profit. They hay-days of the 60's and 70's are long. We may not like it but bottom line is what it is all about. I don't like it either but I'm not going waste my time worrying about it.  

Actually Adobe stated that the more people that sign up the more they can keep costs down. Everyone makes statements and then changes directions very quickly these days. They did keep the full blown plan the same for about 5 years and then had a 6% increase. $3 a month. They have kept the photo plan at $9.99 for quite a while. I do expect an increase some day which at 6% will be 60 cents. If if is only 6%.  I'll decide then.

I purchased CS3 in 2005 and LR 5 in 2012. I checked at Adobe my purchase and update costs turned out to be close to $120 a year. CS3 was $600.         

As for LR CC there are two different software choices. LR CC as Johan has described and LR Classic CC or LR7 which is the new subscription based plan is an upgraded LR6. You can read the blogs here to see all the added features and decide if you need or want them. You also get a free website and can download your LR collections to it and share with family, etc. After getting the plan I dropped Zenfolio which was overkill for me. That was $150 a year. There are other freebies as well.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you want to learn more about your Lightroom 6? There are plenty books available for that version.
Also a book about Lightroom Classic CC will cover lots of features that are available in Lightroom 6 too.


----------



## Ed Anderson (Aug 22, 2018)

I understand about the subscription, I balked at it for quite some time before joining and still am happy I did.  With that said,...

Victoria's Adobe Lightroom 6 Quick Start eBook is available on this site and is free download.  After that her Lightroom CC/6 book is still available as well.  Dont know if the link will work, but if not, just click on Books in the Menu up top.  As mentioned, there are plenty of books available for Version 6 and there is always video options as well.  There are some gems to be found on youtube videos.  I've found Anthony Morganti to be great teacher, just search his name and scroll way down in his videos (he produces a lot of videos for different photo editors) or just search Lightroom 6 / CC and look to be sure he's the author.


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 23, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Do you want to learn more about your Lightroom 6? There are plenty books available for that version.
> Also a book about Lightroom Classic CC will cover lots of features that are available in Lightroom 6 too.


And I can highly recommend Victoria's book for LR 6.

Phil Burton


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 23, 2018)

<restraining myself>  

Anyway...  Martin Evening's books are good too, IMO.


----------



## fotofundi (Aug 23, 2018)

I appreciate all the comments, but my question was:
.....am I REALLY going to be able to use LR 6 (_with the new book 'Lightroom CC - Edit like a Pro'_), or has LR CC gone so far beyond this that half the features needed to "Edit like a Pro" are simply not there? 
I realise the book has only just been announced but hoped that someone here might have prior knowledge of the book and be able to answer that question so I can take advantage of the short-duration discount offer if the reply was positive.
That's all.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 23, 2018)

The book is about 320 pages, and of that a bit more than half is given over to the editing part, which I think is what you're interested in. The rest of the book is almost all specific to the LRCC apps and would be of very limited value to an LR6 user.

A lot of the editing section is generic, i.e. it applies to photography in general, not specific to any image editor. However, there are of course many "how to" pages in this editing section which ARE specific to the toolsets in the various LRCC apps, and while there will be some easy cross-over into LR6's tools, there are also some details using tools which simply do not exist in LR6.

Without really understanding what you're looking for, I can't really offer any advice.


----------



## fotofundi (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Jim, that's exactly the reply I was looking for. As anticipated, the book is probably of interest, but limited use for a LR6 user.
I was mostly looking for a reference work of tried and tested methods to achieve specific results rather than having to do it by trial and error or by watching a lot of (more often than not, very poor) videos on Youtube. Apart from "The Missing FAQ", the other books I have on LR6 are patchy insofar as this subject is concerned, so I was hoping it might save me time and the ire of my wife for spending so much of the day in front of a monitor!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 23, 2018)

If you have the LR6 Missing FAQ, then I'd certainly think the editing part of the new LRCC book would be helpful in terms of how you go about editing images, this is really Victoria imparting her editing experience so that no matter what image editor you are using you should find a lot of it helpful. But only you can decide the value of that, especially as you'd be paying for a large chunk of the book that won't be applicable unless you ever decide to migrate to one of the subscription plans.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Aug 23, 2018)

I agree with Jim - I've already got the LR Classic Missing FAQ, but have bought the new Edit Like a Pro book as the books do seem to complement each other.   Victoria explains the idea behind the new book on the product page.   So far I'm finding it really useful (it's very readable and well laid out), only time will tell if I do end up editing like a pro...


----------



## fotofundi (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you both
Based on the excellence of "The Missing FAQ" and the last two comments I've ordered it.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 24, 2018)

fotofundi said:


> am I REALLY going to be able to use LR 6 ...or has LR CC gone so far beyond this that half the features needed to "Edit like a Pro" are simply not there?


To be clear, I think most of us still on Classic think that it is still the more capable product, and significantly so, with regard to everything except "edit on any device any time".   LR CC (non-Classic) is still an immature product.  LR 6 is not everything LR Classic is, but it is close, and still ahead of LR CC in my mind.

That will not remain true I suspect, for too many years.


----------



## fotofundi (Aug 24, 2018)

Interesting, and thank you. It's knowledgeable comments like this that are appreciated the most.
I have been reading the .pdf version of the book while awaiting arrival of the paperback, and have already decided it has been money well spent.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 24, 2018)

Looking at the big picure the cab ride back and forth to a concert last night was more than 3 months of subscription. There often there is no grey area. There are people who were outraged to what they call ransomware,  will never give in, letting everyone know on a regular basis they are being ripped off and you are in for life. Others think the plan is the best thing that ever happened. Lot's of value for only $10 a month. The cancel plan button is less than a minute away. Sometimes I wonder of the outrage comes from the plan making it harder to pirate.  I know people who bragged about getting it for free. Not sure if that is safe to say here but it is reality. I'll take the 5th.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 24, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Looking at the big picure the cab ride back and forth to a concert last night was more than 3 months of subscription.


And a one night concert  performance ticket can easily equal a whole years subscription to LR.    And I just remembered the I have Astros tickets for next Thursday for a tier 2 seat that cost $150 USD


----------



## Zenon (Aug 24, 2018)

2 years after the beer, wine and snacks. They sure can charge whatever they want to. It was an outdoor rockfest. We where there from 5 to 11 PM.


----------

